# Type Of Copper Pipe Usage



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I really enjoy using Type L


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I really enjoy using Type L


I don't enjoy it but, it makes me money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is thicker the M that is for sure.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I created a new thread just for you SR


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You moved it as I was replying:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here in Oregon the markings on Type L copper is blue, is it the same elsewhere? :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here in Oregon the markings on Type L copper is blue, is it the same elsewhere? :laughing:


It is in IL. Maybe some other folks will chime in...... 

:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wait, I have learned something new on here, blue marked pipe is for cold and red marked pipe is for hot, as long as I follow that rule I can't be wrong. Right?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

All of my copper jobs have been Type L, with the exception of 7 that where K. Alot of plumbers around here use that high grade M crap:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Aw come on guys. I was putting in my creative input on what pex I do not use.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a copper thread keep it on topic.


----------



## dbowen (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done plumbing in many states and I've always seen it where red is type L and blue is type m


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> All of my copper jobs have been Type L, with the exception of 7 that where K. Alot of plumbers around here use that high grade M crap:laughing:



M is allowed inside the structure according to my code here, outside it is all about L


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When you all cut your copper pipe do you ream the inside and outside of the pipe?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of the cities around here want type L only for inside outside underground must be type k


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> When you all cut your copper pipe do you ream the inside and outside of the pipe?


No.

Just the inside. As far as I know the outside would not be "reamed". It would be chamfered. I don't do that either.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> When you all cut your copper pipe do you ream the inside and outside of the pipe?



You have to, code installation standards require it.

310.3 Burred ends of all pipe and tubing shall be
reamed to the full bore of the pipe or tube, and all chips shall be removed.

Yea what ILP said


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always used a reamer on the inside and outside of the pipe. I noticed Sharkbite sells a tool to remove the sharp edge on the outside of the pipe so you do not cut the o-ring putting it on.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have not seen that tool from Sharky


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I have not seen that tool from Sharky


They call it the Safe Seal Tool It takes the sharp edge off the copper and also provides you with a way to mark how far the copper needs to be pressed into the fitting.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That will remove burrs on the outside of copper pipe, it look all plastic to me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

At each screw head there is a wheel shaped cutter that will put a slight bevel on the edge of the pipe.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You know if you stop cutting your copper in 2 rotations of the cutter you won't have that beveled outer edge to worry about.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Speaking of type of copper used. When you all get a job that specs copper for drain work, do you use DWV? I stick with Type L for the DWV as well. I do have a couple townships that want Type L to be used, I just do it so I do not have to carry all sorts of Type copper pipes on the truck.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

All the jobs I have been on here, copper dwv was never needed, it is seldom used here.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i havent used copper dwv for years around my area , mostly abs & pvc.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> All the jobs I have been on here, copper dwv was never needed, it is seldom used here.


 
Around here in many commercial jobs they want the pipes to be copper or cast. Its real common to see it on the Triple compartment sinks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We use schd 40 ABS for the drains under those sinks.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Speaking of type of copper used. When you all get a job that specs copper for drain work, do you use DWV? I stick with Type L for the DWV as well. I do have a couple townships that want Type L to be used, I just do it so I do not have to carry all sorts of Type copper pipes on the truck.


 

I've got a drain job I just finished back in july that you'll appreciate. Copper drain piping stolen out of the house, the guy wanted all copper going back in.

I "could" of used DWV copper but I sold him on using type M which is thicker than DWV. Even the fittings were pressure so the repair was just what he wanted (copper) but with the ability of lasting another 40 plus years since we'll all be dead anyway.


In that picture you posted,


Do you know how many plumbers cannot do that? It would surprise you.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've got a drain job I just finished back in july that you'll appreciate. Copper drain piping stolen out of the house, the guy wanted all copper going back in.
> 
> I "could" of used DWV copper but I sold him on using type M which is thicker than DWV. Even the fittings were pressure so the repair was just what he wanted (copper) but with the ability of lasting another 40 plus years since we'll all be dead anyway.
> 
> ...


Can not do what? Put copper pipe under the sink? use wye combo's under the sink? This is one of the only times we can use a Sanitary tee on its back to plumb in the triple basin sinks here in Illinois either way would pass inspection.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

dbowen said:


> i've Done Plumbing In Many States And I've Always Seen It Where Red Is Type L And Blue Is Type M



Wrong Wrong Wrong !!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

dunbar you used pressure fittings on copper dwv :no:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> dunbar you used pressure fittings on copper dwv :no:


 
Absolutely. Customer request, deeper sockets by far and the comparison to DWV copper fittings is a joke when it came to wall thickness.

Pictures are coming and it looks good.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

why am i not suprised​ 


DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Absolutely. Customer request, deeper sockets by far and the comparison to DWV copper fittings is a joke when it came to wall thickness.
> 
> Pictures are coming and it looks good.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do not see whats wrong with using pressure fittings on a DWV system. The Pressure 90º ells have more of a sweep than the DWV ones, Only fitting missing is a santee but you can use a wye with a 45º ell in its place.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Protech said:


> why am i not suprised​


 

*What? Hello?*


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> When you all cut your copper pipe do you ream the inside and outside of the pipe?


Yes.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I always used a reamer on the inside and outside of the pipe. I noticed Sharkbite sells a tool to remove the sharp edge on the outside of the pipe so you do not cut the o-ring putting it on.


I've got it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought about 80 foot of 1.5" dwv from a local hardware store getting rid of it's plumbing stuff. The price was 12.77 per ten footer. The scrap price was about double that, but I held on to it. It's nice, when ever i use it, the customer gets charged for the whole ten foot at whatever the current price is. I am putting some tomorrow in Chicago. I will try and post pics, it's at a a plant where you are not supposed to take pictures of anything.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

dunbars always got a trick up his sleeve!!!!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

leak1 said:


> dunbars always got a trick up his sleeve!!!!:yes::yes::yes:


 

Wait till you see the copper dwv I replaced. I took video and stills, very proud of my workmanship and it will sell other jobs.

I can't remember what file I put it in on my computer but I'll find it, just not tonight.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

L is blue marked, M is red.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we mainly use L which is blue. K which is green we use on schools and some commercial. Dwv which is yellow we hardly use. M which is red we never use.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> This is one of the only times we can use a Sanitary tee on its back to plumb in the triple basin sinks here in Illinois either way would pass inspection.


 
We are not allowed to do that down here.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> We are not allowed to do that down here.


 I have always used wyes with a 45 when doing the triple basin sinks. One day though I was on a job in the City of Chicago and noticed 2" tee's on there backs feeding into an indirect drain. I called up the city inspector and asked if this was right or does it need to be corrected. He said tees on there backs is only allowed in this situation since it is connecting multiple basins and is draining in an indirect drain.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to see the section # of the code that is in. 

I try to stay up on the code. I have never heard that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I would like to see the section # of the code that is in.
> 
> I try to stay up on the code. I have never heard that.


I have tried to find where it is allowed or disallowed. I will stick with my wyes personally.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I have always used wyes with a 45 when doing the triple basin sinks. One day though I was on a job in the City of Chicago and noticed 2" tee's on there backs feeding into an indirect drain. I called up the city inspector and asked if this was right or does it need to be corrected. He said tees on there backs is only allowed in this situation since it is connecting multiple basins and is draining in an indirect drain.


 Our inspectors will allow a tee on its back as part of a multiple compartment sink drain assembly but only before the trap. Indirect or directly connected. Or in the vent system ofcourse.:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The inspectors here dont care if its a tee, wye, or combo as long as there is a clean-out. We make um out of PVC


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I bought about 80 foot of 1.5" dwv from a local hardware store getting rid of it's plumbing stuff. The price was 12.77 per ten footer. The scrap price was about double that, but I held on to it. It's nice, when ever i use it, the customer gets charged for the whole ten foot at whatever the current price is. I am putting some tomorrow in Chicago. I will try and post pics, it's at a a plant where you are not supposed to take pictures of anything.


i thought chicago only allowed type m or higher for dwv?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't know. All I needed today was 5" of 1-1/2", so I cut it off a 3 footer of type L that was on the van. The stick of dwv was built into the quote, cha-ching!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought ACR copper tube was green?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

'L' Here...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

dbowen said:


> I've done plumbing in many states and I've always seen it where red is type L and blue is type m


I seriously doubt it unless you are using some kind of black-market copper. The colors of the different types is set by the ASTM Standard they are made to. All type L Copper is blue and all type M Copper is red.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

For plumbing the colors are:
ASTM B 88 - Type K - Green
ASTM B 88 - Type L - Blue
ASTM B 88 - Type M - Red
ASTN B 306 - DWV - Yellow

For oxygen the colors are:
ASTM B 819 - Type K - Green
ASTM B 819 - Type L - Blue
ASTM B 819 - ACR - Blue

For refrigeration, gas and LP the colors are 
ASTM B 280 - ACR - Blue

Both hard and soft copper are marked with incised markings to identify the pipe type with the one exception of soft (coil) ACR tube. All tubing including soft and hard are marked with the colors including ACR.

Mark


----------

